# Ezekiel 8:16



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello brothers and fellows,

I'm curious about everyone else's opinion on this passage of scripture. Check out the adjacent verses as well.


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 21, 2011)

Then he said to me, "Son of man, have you seen what the elders of the house of Israel are doing in the dark, each in his room of pictures? For they say, 'The Lord does not see us, the Lord has forsaken the land.'" He said also to me, "You will see still greater abominations that they commit." Then he brought me to the entrance of the north gate of the house of the Lord, and behold, there sat women weeping for Tammuz. Then he said to me, "Have you seen this, O son of man? You will see still greater abominations than these." And he brought me into the inner court of the house of the Lord. And behold, at the entrance of the temple of the Lord, between the porch and the altar, were about twenty-five men, with their backs to the temple of the Lord, and their faces toward the east, worshiping the sun toward the east. Then he said to me, "Have you seen this, O son of man? Is it too light a thing for the house of Judah to commit the abominations that they commit here, that they should fill the land with violence and provoke me still further to anger? Behold, they put the branch to their nose. Therefore I will act in wrath. My eye will not spare, nor will I have pity. And though they cry in my ears with a loud voice, I will not hear them." (Ezekiel 8:12-18 ESV) 


Uhhhh...... what???


----------



## cog41 (Nov 21, 2011)

Worship of false gods and not the God of Israel, the God of the Temple.
Reading the whole chapter we can see His displeasure with the people of Israel and the  future repercussion.
Just my humble opinion,  W/o referring to my commentaries and references. 
Note how they turn their back to the temple. Like turn their back on Him to face another. I'll have to get home n do some reading.


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 21, 2011)

*I believe...*

"And He bringeth me in unto the inner court of the house of Jehovah, and lo, at the opening of the temple of Jehovah, between the porch and the altar, about twenty-five men, their backs toward the temple of Jehovah, and their faces eastward, and they are bowing themselves eastward to the sun." YLT edition

I believe this is the passage he is talking about.

I politely disagree with cog41. I believe if they were worshiping a god other then the god that house is consecrated to, then they would find themselves removed from that house very fast, or even killed for that sacrilege. They were clearly in the house, "between the porch and the altar".

The Bible is nothing but an astro-theological-mythic hybrid combining elements of fact, with fiction to form what is for certain, the Greatest Story ever told. Astrological elements and theological myths from across the world formed what we know today as the Holy Bible. Once you realize that then passages such as this make perfect sense. God's representative or Son is the Sun. If the risen savior doesn't rise and give his life (energy) for you the entire world would end really fast.

And the Bible is full of stuff like this. I won't go into to much more here but I will make another post on it if people show interest.

An interesting aside, I found on the front page of the first edition of the Authorized King James Version of the Bible 4 Zodiac signs, A bull(taurus), a bird/eagle(Scorpio) an angel(a very cryptic association with Aquarius) and the lion(Leo). They are the fixed signs of the Zodiac. Many also know these as the animal signs of the 4 gospels. Fascinating.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 21, 2011)

There are many stories of the Bible where they were worshiping other false gods in the temples. I don't find much of a stretch to believe that this is what is being referred to in this passage. In context here I think that is exactly what is being referred to. JMO


----------



## cog41 (Nov 21, 2011)

Glad to see bro Dickey is 'politley' disagreeing. No harm done here.

I'll stay with the worship of false gods and I might add the worship of heavenly bodies or creation. In the NASB it says the were worshiping the sun, the NKJV says they were prostrating themselves.
Strictly forbidden by the Lord. (Deuteronomy 4:19, "take heed, lest you lift your eyes to heaven, and when you see the su, moon, and the stars, all the host of heaven , you feel driven to worshipthem and serve them, which the Lord your God has given to all peoples under heaven as a heritage." (NASB)

Yes, under most circumstances one may expect God to remove them from the court. This was a vision to the prophet. A vision to show the extent and depth of sin to which Israel had fallen. One may disagree with a literal turn of the back, but either physical or symbolic they still turned away from their God. I think when read with chapters 4-9 this is easier to see. That's the main point as I believe it.


Just my humble opinion and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes very true, I completely agree with the both of you but, without forfeiting my obligation, can we read between the lines brothers?  Maybe, I'm being ridiculous. I do not know.


And he brought me into the inner court of the house of the Lord. And behold, at the entrance of the temple of the Lord, between the porch and the altar, were about twenty-five men, with their backs to the temple of the Lord, and their faces toward the east, worshiping the sun toward the east. Then he said to me, "Have you seen this, O son of man? Is it too light a thing for the house of Judah to commit the abominations that they commit here, that they should fill the land with violence and provoke me still further to anger? Behold, they put the branch to their nose.

Has anyone heard of a William Schnoebelen?


----------



## cog41 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes. I've heard of him.

If it is the same fellow, I believe he is a former freemason and now writes anti masonic literature.

Are you about to say we(freemasons) are worshiping the sun god? Or unknowingly worshiping the sun god?

As for remembering our obligation, No harm here as I see and none received on my part for sure.


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes a former mason. One of those ex-masons for Christ fellas.

To be completely honest I have no idea what I am saying or implying, but connections can always be made.  Some of the "words" just caught my attention.

But I'm merely observing both sides of the coin, I do not mean to offend anyone, but the accusations people make are just frightening, plus you have crazies out there like William, Aliester Crowley, Madame Blavatsky....you know occult stuff. 

However, fascinating....


----------



## cog41 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds as though you may have some questions or doubts?
I could be wrong in making that assumption. Forgive me it I am.
 But:

"he who would become an accomplished Mason must not be content merely to hear, or even to understand, the lectures: he must be aided by them, and they having as it were, marked out the way for him, study, interpret, and develop these symbols for himself."


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 22, 2011)

I like that!  

Is that pike?


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 22, 2011)

Ezekiel 8:9...its why I went into the Marine Corps.    Long story short, my father tried to use the bible to talk me out of going in...that's where I opened mine up to and the first thing I read....made for a short discussion.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bro. R. Huddleston said:


> I like that!
> 
> Is that pike?


 
Written in our monitor. Part of something special.
Auburn?

Almost forgot, Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 22, 2011)

Passages like this are often used for sermons and lessons on idolatry and such. Rightly so.
Is Schnoebelen trying to apply the passage to freemasonry and our ceremonies?
I return to the quote from our monitor.


----------



## Bro. R. Huddleston (Nov 22, 2011)

cog41 said:
			
		

> Passages like this are often used for sermons and lessons on idolatry and such. Rightly so.
> Is Schnoebelen trying to apply the passage to freemasonry and our ceremonies?
> I return to the quote from our monitor.



I now begin the search for my monitor. Haha 

And by the way cog41... 

We may be brothers 364 days out of the year...

But this Saturday... Well... 

WAR DAMN!!!!
LOL


----------



## cog41 (Nov 22, 2011)

Against the law to kill eagles? Not this Saturday?


----------



## cog41 (Nov 22, 2011)

I recall reading something by Schnoebelen years ago. I can't remember exactly what it was but I do remember the name.
He and some other ex-mason were really attacking the lodge.

Tigers or War Eagles? Identity crisis?:laugh:


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes brother ... for those who are strong enough.  Strength allows the ability to question. Which leads to more strength.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bro. R. Huddleston said:


> I now begin the search for my monitor. Haha
> 
> And by the way cog41...
> 
> ...





Roll Tide! Oh sweet victory! Bro. Huddleston your Tigers are young and will certainly be better next year. That I have no doubt.
Now we can get back to our daily work.

Back to the scripture reference. Did you come by this from some of Schnobelen literature or hear him speaking?
I like to try and see their position and point of view, it helps in finding their sources and how they arrive at their conclusions/accusations.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 29, 2011)

Brethren, let us reason one without the other.  

As you both well know

*LSU PLAYS GROWN MAN FOOTBALL

*And yes, brethren, we are the state champions of Alabama.

Need I say more?

*GEAUX TIGERS*:43:


----------



## cog41 (Nov 29, 2011)

If they(le tigres) can beat he dawgs, we should have us a rematch between the Tide and le tigres of that purple color.


Hopefully the Tide can make more than two field goals this time around.

"real man football" Really?


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep.  12-0, perfect season, No. 1 in all polls ... and we still aren't out of the division and conference.  

SEC, SEC, SEC


I fully expect more points out of both teams.  It's not fair that they are both so strong in the same season.  I can see where we could easily pick up a couple of more titles for the conference from these two programs.  Look for both to be strong next year along with those Orange birds from the Plains.  Truly we all dine from the breakfast of champions.


----------

